# Curious and Confused



## dkocur (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi, I'm new to the Nissan seen. Having three kids, I wasn't real thrilled with the idea of getting a "family car" when my last car needed replacing. Was I ever surprised when I "discovered" the Altima! 240 HP V6 with a stick? Yeehaw! :thumbup: I found an '02 with 23K, leather seats and all that jazz, for about $18K. Cool. It's mine. However, there's something a little "different" about this car, it's labeled "SE-R". From what I've read, no-one appears to know of such a beast as an Altima SE-R.  I can't figure out whether it's factory or someone's warped idea of a cool mod. My guess is that it is factory, but I can't find anything to confirm it. Can someone please difinitively confirm or debunk this? Thanks. 

The front grill... (which I MUCH prefer to the standard grill  )









The logo on the back...


----------



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

Looks to me as if the previous owner was a E-Bayer


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

dkocur said:


> someone's warped idea of a cool mod. My guess is that it is factory, but I can't find anything to confirm it.


That is a trenz grill with a stick on SE-R logo. There are rumors that the factory will have an Altima SE-R in 2005, but nothing for sure.

At the moment there is no such thing as a Altima SE-R


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Welcome aboard...
There is not a SE-R Atima, maybe for the 05.
The trenz grill is Fugly, we have other best looking grills out there.


----------



## bolzak37 (Jun 19, 2003)

As you've read, there is not an SE-R model Altima. Previous owner was probably a Honda boy. I'm sure you've seen thousands of Hondas with "badge upgrades", such as Vtec stickers, "Powered by Honda" stickers (as if we didn't know Honda in fact uses Honda engines), "Si" badges and so on. Then there's the Acura badges on Hondas and even Honda badges on Acuras. It's just so lame and tacky. Please let us know when you remove them!


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

DO NOT REMOVE THOSE BADGES! They add at least 25 HP a piece.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

**my'02altima** said:


> DO NOT REMOVE THOSE BADGES! They add at least 25 HP a piece.



No it doesnt lol....

Anyways those Badges are bought and are after market. Their for honda's or acuras...NOT altima. Just like those special edition badges you can buy and stick on ya car. They are just accessories. Won't earn you extra for a trade!


----------



## dkocur (Feb 17, 2004)

Well, I'm gonna miss that extra 50 HP . Any ideas on what I can do with the "SE-R" headrests (letters stitched in red) and the red and black steering wheel? (I don't really mind the splash of red, the interior needs some color, but the bulk of the steering wheel is black and looks terribly out of place.)


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Do you have any pics of these "ugly" pieces?


----------



## dkocur (Feb 17, 2004)

Coco said:


> Do you have any pics of these "ugly" pieces?


See them at http://dkocur.faithweb.com/photo.html


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

dkocur said:


> See them at http://dkocur.faithweb.com/photo.html



DAMN, previous owner was a :dumbass: U can get new parts from the dealer, or better yet try try http://www.nissanwholesaleparts.com or http://www.irontoad.com

Good luck and, but change em quick... RICEY

Welcome to the club... a great ride otherwise. :thumbup:


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

People do some strange things. This guy I work with went out and bought this badass '04 dodge cummins turbo diesel crew cab 4x4....and then put a dashcover in it that has Cheverolet embroidered on it, and a license plate frame that says 'when I grow up I want to be a Chevy'.

The first thing I would get rid of is the embroidered head rest...looks terrible. As far as the emblems are concerned I wouldn't worry about 'em they look like they belong there, so no one you know will be the wiser. Just don't show up to a nissan convention with it, or...They're all gonna laugh at you! :thumbup:


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Interesting......I hear Uncle Ben calling.."Where is my Altima?"


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

wild willy said:


> Interesting......I hear Uncle Ben calling.."Where is my Altima?"



for the record..that grill, i also have and it says trend on it where the SR is. They just attached the emblem, also the seats looks like they just took to an upolstry dealer and had that stitched in. Like mentioned before, the SR symbol is on special SR acuras(honda). They are a faster engine or something, however now that i think bout it, the SENTRA does come with the SR on that sporty sentra with the stock 18 inch rims. I like it, makes ur car stand out from all others. Just change the Steering wheel, its look tacky with gray interior.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

That head rest is photochopped!


----------



## dkocur (Feb 17, 2004)

**my'02altima** said:


> That head rest is photochopped!


What do you mean by "photochopped"? Are you saying that you think the photo is faked?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

dkocur said:


> What do you mean by "photochopped"? Are you saying that you think the photo is faked?


Yes that looks very fake to me.


----------



## dkocur (Feb 17, 2004)

**my'02altima** said:


> Yes that looks very fake to me.


"Looks" fake to me too. I wish it was! (Wouldn't have to find a replacement.) Chalk it up to a REALLY cheap digital camera. If I can get my hands on a better camera, I'll post a better picture.
:cheers:


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

dkocur said:


> "Looks" fake to me too. I wish it was! (Wouldn't have to find a replacement.) Chalk it up to a REALLY cheap digital camera. If I can get my hands on a better camera, I'll post a better picture.
> :cheers:



if that car came with stock leather, that means they'd have to physically remove the seat and leather to sew that SR symbol on it, they couldnt possibly sew anything onto it with the seat still attached and the leather still on seat. Why would anyone spend that kind of $$ only to get rid of the car.


----------



## dkocur (Feb 17, 2004)

altima25s said:


> ...they'd have to physically remove the seat and leather to...


The headrests come off rather easily. That's really not a lot of effort. Removing the leather from the headrest however, seems to be difficult. But I'm not an upholsterer either.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Ewwww, that steering wheel looks nasty.


----------

